# CRV and bike transport



## 09Reign (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone carrying a bike in the back of their Honda CRV? I'm looking at the CRV and Element but would prefer the gas mileage of the CRV but would also like to fit my bike in the back.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

A good friend has a CR-V. The bike fits with the front wheel off.

The Element is a much better bike hauler, if you want to keep it inside.

Mileage should be very similar, given they are based on the same platform and have the same engine/transmission. Also, the Element tends to be a bit less expensive on the used market - the CR-V has more demand.


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)

Have a CR-V and was able to the bike in the back with the back seats down and the front wheel removed from the bike. Now have a hitch rack which makes things much easier and quicker.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

CVrider said:


> Have a CR-V and was able to the bike in the back with the back seats down and the front wheel removed from the bike. Now have a hitch rack which makes things much easier and quicker.


I have a hitch rack on my wife's one and we love it....... I can't fit my bikes inside the cabin without taking off the front wheel and seat and it's still kinda cramped!


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

bikes inside? but you ride it outside......


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

cracksandracks.com said:


> bikes inside? but you ride it outside......


you make a good point..... No way Im gonna put my muddy ars bike inside my car......


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Well in a pinch...*

.....i have been able to get a 29'er XL frame size in without taking wheels off....but it is really tight...no problem with front wheel off. I have a hitch, 1 and 1/4 inch, and rack.


----------



## adamssss (Sep 10, 2009)

in my brothers 97 cr-v we put 4 bikes in with room to spare. (front wheels off). i believe we could fit 6 inside the car with no problems


----------



## mark_w (May 2, 2007)

We have an 08 crv and an 06 element. The wife used to haul her road bike in the crv, but either the front tire has to come off or its a pain to deal with (bike has to lay on its side. The element is easier to deal with, can put a couple of bikes in w/o taking the fronts off. CRV gets 30+ mpg. Element is 23 or so. I think the gearing is different between the transmissions and this accounts for the mpg difference. Element is noticeably louder.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a '05 CR-V and it hauls bikes just fine. Rear seat sections remove easily with a socket wrench. I generally keep the 40% section out, and can fit 3 bikes inside with the front wheels off, and a third person in the back seat and there is still room for gear bags in the back. Aim the bikes two with bars towards the rear - one towards the front. Mine is a 29'er, my buddies all ride either medium or large 26" Full Sus. I get about 24 - 25 mpg running around mixed City-Hwy driving. On the road, I can get about 27. My friend has an Element and gets about 21 - 22 running around, and about 24 on the highway. The Element is a better cargo hauler, but I liked the way the CR-V drove and thought the seats were more comfortable. YMMV. They are based on the same platform, same motor, etc... but there are differences. Both are great vehicles, and if the seats in the Element had been the same as the CR-V I may have gotten the Element. A piece of old carpet on the deck, and a couple of Army surplus blankets takes care of the "muddy bike" issue for me.


----------



## Ken (Mar 21, 2005)

I have had as many as four bikes inside (front wheels off) but prefer to carry the muddy bits on the roof when possible to preserve my V's interior. It's a little challenging getting the bikes on and off the roof due to my short stature but a cheap plastic step stool helps.

For long trips, I can squeeze two bikes and an 18 cu. ft. cargo box (wife has nicknamed it the Spock Pod) on the roof.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice, I might be trading my outback for a '10 CRV soon. I'm planning on getting a hitch and a roof rack, so I will have some options. The Element definitely seems more utilitarian, but I'm not a fan of the mileage.


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

Have an '06 CR-V, used to put the bike in the back, but would have to take the front wheel off. Bought a hitch rack, waaaaay easier!


----------

